# Engine Code Numbers V8's



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello all,
I just rescued two old V-8's. One I have pretty much ID'd except there's diff info regarding valve sizes. It is a 1971 400 2bbl 481988 with number 99 heads, date code F-11-1. Sources say one 99 has 1.96/1.66 and another says 2.11/1.77. Has anyone verified by physically looking which is correct for the 99 heads?

The other V8 is a 1963 389 4bbl with 543797 heads, 9770274 intake, 9773771timing cover and on the block pad are stamped these numbers/letters; 023527above 36P, to the left stamped in are 863P above 6493. The data states a 303hp 389 out of a B body car. The timing cvr numbers are for 64-65 and data shows the engine numbers should be 538181 or 543680, date code is I-12-2. Thanks TomL


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

*re. engine codes*

I have the same 71 engine as yours. Recently pulled the 99 code heads and unfortunately they have the smaller 1.96 1.66 valves. I read the same two conflicting infos as yourself.
Now im trying to purchase a set of 16 code heads ive seen for sale as im under the impression from reading on this forum that I'd be wasting my time trying to build a decent HP engine whilst choking it with the smaller heads. 
Hope this helps
cheers


----------

